# Aleppo Pepper



## Lance Bushrod (Feb 22, 2017)

We were in Seattle the other day and stopped at World Spice Merchants and noticed they stocked Aleppo Pepper. We have an Aleppo Jewish cookbook which some recipes call for this pepper so got a few ounces to try. It's spicy without being to hot like red pepper or cayenne and have been adding it to food at the table like I would black pepper and Piri Piri. I will get more next time in Seattle.

https://www.worldspice.com


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 22, 2017)

I picked some up at a Penzey Spice store last year. I'm surprised how much I use it. It's not just spicy; it has flavor.

I started out just trying it in the typically suggested foods - potato salad (well, cauliflower salad for me) and deviled eggs, for example - but now use it more and more. I regularly use it in scrambled eggs, on grilled meats, and fish.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Feb 22, 2017)

Exactly. I find I'm putting it on everything I'd normally use black pepper. Before I know it I'll be out and will order some more.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 22, 2017)

It sounds a lot like paprika. 

CD


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Feb 22, 2017)

caseydog said:


> It sounds a lot like paprika.
> 
> CD



It is similar depending on the heat of the paprika.  Wiki give a nice write up of it. I have the flakes, not the powder.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 22, 2017)

caseydog said:


> It sounds a lot like paprika.
> 
> CD


To me, it's very different from paprika. I don't find that paprika has a lot of flavor. Aleppo pepper definitely has flavor.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 22, 2017)

caseydog said:


> It sounds a lot like paprika.
> 
> CD



Nope. Nothing at all like paprika, in my opinion. It's got a very distinctive flavor. If I had to compare it to something familiar, I would say the flavor is somewhat like cumin, except with a little heat.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 23, 2017)

Don't say cumin, *Steve*! I love Aleppo pepper and can't stand cumin. 

To me, Aleppo pepper tastes a little sweet, with a little heat. Not peppery or tongue-biting at all. And I normally can't take anything with "hot". I use it on buttered corn, roasted carrots, add it to chili, all sorts of stuff.

Just for fun: back during the campaign season, when they would show the clip of Mike Barnicle on "Morning Joe" asking independent Gary Johnson "what is Aleppo?", all I could think of was the pepper.


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 23, 2017)

I havent seen  Aleppo pepper here in my town since the war in Syria started.  I wonder where yours in grown.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 23, 2017)

CakePoet said:


> I havent seen  Aleppo pepper here in my town since the war in Syria started.  I wonder where yours in grown.


Penzeys Aleppo pepper comes from Turkey now.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 23, 2017)

You learn something new everyday. I've never heard of Aleppo pepper before. I'm guessing that they look like black (or pink or white) peppercorns?


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 23, 2017)

No, it is pepper; as in Capsicum.  So in that respect, it is like paprika.

I thought this name looked familiar.  I checked my spice rack and see Penzey's had sent me a free sample that I never opened.  It is opened now!

https://www.thespicehouse.com/aleppo-pepper


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 23, 2017)

I will see if I cant find again, because I do miss it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 23, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Don't say cumin, *Steve*! I love Aleppo pepper and can't stand cumin. [emoji38]
> 
> To me, Aleppo pepper tastes a little sweet, with a little heat. Not peppery or tongue-biting at all. And I normally can't take anything with "hot". I use it on buttered corn, roasted carrots, add it to chili, all sorts of stuff.



To me, the fruitiness is a more forward flavor in Aleppo pepper than the cumin.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 23, 2017)

Think I will add Aleppo pepper to my next Penzey's order.   Sounds intriguing.


----------

